# Fisherman offers Sebastian Inlet tips



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

By Tonya Alanez staff writer
March 27, 2004

INDIAN RIVER COUNTY -- Nick Price has turned the sport of fishing into the art of "catching." 

His success is based on a combination of technique, gear, knowledge and pure enthusiasm. 

On Friday, Price shared his insight with 136 eager-to-learn beginning fisherman in a free hour-long seminar "How to Fish the Sebastian Inlet," at Sebastian Inlet State Park. 

"I enjoy letting people catch fish and teaching people how to catch fish," said Price, 46, of Vero Beach and who lived in the Florida Keys for 33 years. He has been fishing the inlet for the past two years. 

Price has worked on charter, party and commercial fishing boats, and long liners, and enjoys sparking the joy of fishing in others. 

His fishing tips are centered around knowledge of weather and conditions, local fish-feeding habits, fishing etiquette and respect for wildlife and the environment. 

When it comes to gear, Price recommends keeping it as comfortable as possible and opting for a 3- to 4-pound rod versus something heavier, and he swears by P-Line CX Premium line from 12- to 20-pound test, which he buys in bulk. 

"I've used every line there is," Price said. "And I use no other." 

He said weather conditions dictate what color lure to use. On cloudy, choppy days use red or chartreuse lures and on clear days make it look natural with blue, black or white, he said. 

Jerry Melter, who moved to Viera from Cleveland, Ohio, two weeks ago, came to the seminar wondering where a beginner starts. 

"We fish a lot differently up there than they do down here," Melter said, reflecting on the simplicity of lake fishing with worms and bobbers. 

But he said he walked away from Friday's event with a clearer idea of where to begin, noting Price's tips to go with a lightweight rod and to use bright lures on cloudy days. 

Price said the best time to guarantee a catch at the jetty is one hour before or after high or low tide, and he suggested letting birds guide you. 

"If the birds are diving, they're eating," Price said. "And nine times out of 10, there's (larger sport fish) eating the fish those birds are diving on." 

But nothing beats local knowledge, Price said. 

"Seek out local knowledge," he said, whether it's at local tackle shops, fishing sites or by introducing yourself to others and asking questions. "Watch people and see what they do and how they fish it." 

Another beginner's seminar presented by Price is tentatively set for May. And in April, Price will lead four free hands-on fishing expeditions: April 14, 8 a.m. river fishing and 1 p.m. surf fishing and April 23, 8 a.m. inlet fishing and 1 p.m. jetty fishing. Call (772) 388-2750 for more information.


----------

